

Why Doesn’t Obama End the Hedge Fund Tax Break? - jgalt212
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2014/06/taxation_of_carried_interest_the_loophole_for_hedge_fund_managers_could.html

======
chrisbennet
Why doesn't your congressman?

------
jgalt212
This loophole is a major reason why Piketty has concluded (mistakenly in my
view) that r > g.

The other major reason is that we've been in a bond bull market and credit
expansion cycle for 40+ years. In such an environment, r > g.

